# Emelle mountain bike - broken pedal.



## chrisuren (28 May 2014)

Hey guys, got a bit of a problem,

My girlfriend is just learning to ride after not doing it too much as a child, and we where out on a pretty short bike ride around the cycle paths in our area, and she had a bit of a run in with a metal fence (spacial awareness isn't her bag..), she's fine but the bike came off slightly battered.

I'm not too worried as it's just an emelle and its not used for anything much than practiscing on, anyway, The pedal that is connected to the crankset has bent toward the bikes frame, so it catches on the chain and catches on the rear of the bike, so you can't use the bike as the pedals' don't go round.

Question is, as Emelle is qutie a vauge brand and parts are quite tricky to get hold of, could I just put on any set of pedals, or do they have to be from the specific bike?

Thanks


----------



## compo (29 May 2014)

Most likely standard 9/16 thread pedals. Anything with that thread will do. Don't forget that when you remove the old pedal the left hand pedal will be a left handed thread. You will need a 15mm spanner to remove the pedals.


----------



## fossyant (29 May 2014)

Do you mean the crank arm is bent ?


----------



## sidevalve (29 May 2014)

They are as far as I remember a pretty standard set of parts - pedals as above and [if you need it] crankset all pretty easy to get on E bay for a few pounds.


----------



## Cubist (29 May 2014)

Mine had a Shimano biopace chainset


----------



## sidevalve (29 May 2014)

Cubist said:


> Mine had a Shimano biopace chainset


 You must have got a posh one !! Still - any standard chainset would do.


----------



## Cubist (29 May 2014)

Mine was mid nineties before they were bought up by the Chinese and mass produced. @longers bought it for his dad


----------



## 02GF74 (30 May 2014)

cannot see how the pedal can catch on the chain or the bike frame - you must mean the crank arm. for it to bend so easily, it would need to be pretty shoot - probably steel - which is no surprise as emelle's are BSO.

can you remove the crank and hammer it straight? would be fine for learning on but not much else.


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (3 Jun 2014)

compo said:


> Most likely standard 9/16 thread pedals. Anything with that thread will do. Don't forget that when you remove the old pedal the left hand pedal will be a left handed thread. You will need a 15mm spanner to remove the pedals.



Not so sure, Emmelles often had the heavy one-piece cranks with the 1/2" thread (from memory, working at an Emmelle dealer in about '91)

And I'm thinking that it is a one-piece crank that has bent inwards, in order to conflict with the chain

Does the chainset look something like this?


----------



## compo (4 Jun 2014)

Sheffield_Tiger said:


> Not so sure, Emmelles often had the heavy one-piece cranks with the 1/2" thread (from memory, working at an Emmelle dealer in about '91)
> 
> And I'm thinking that it is a one-piece crank that has bent inwards, in order to conflict with the chain



After re-reading the OP I also came to the conclusion that it was the crank that was bent rather than the pedal but didn't bother correcting my reply as others had already commented on it (the crank not my post). That is a good point about the one piece crank and 1/2" thread. The Emmelles I have seen have "normal" square taper cranksets but if some were supplied with one piece sets then it is a good point.


----------



## brucers (4 Jun 2014)

Sounds to me that it would be easier (and possibly no more expensive) just buying another cheapy bike.


----------

